# Vinyl quarter round question



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm redoing the back porch on my house. The previous owners had enclosed it making like a sunroom out of it. I want to put down some indoor/outdoor carpet, and then put quarter round down. I came across some vinyl quarter round. I've never seen that before, and don't know how you would attach it. Do you nail it? Or is it glued down? Thanks.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I've used many profiles of vinyl, or PVC trim.

When attaching to another PVC surface, I use a brad nailer, along with some PVC cement to fuse it to the other surface. 

If it's being attached to wood, I'd use some adhesive caulk or construction adhesive, along with brad nails. The adhesive will help prevent buckling from expansion of the material due to temperature fluxuations.


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

It would be attached to wood. Would adhesive alone work?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would not use an adhesive in that application. In the future you may need to remove to replace the carpet. If it is glued to the base you will tear up both the 1/4 round and the base. I use an 18 gauge brad nailer. nail thru the base into the bottom plate, not into the floor.


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I can't nail into the floor, it's concrete. :thumbup:

So nails it is. Thanks


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

When it buckles off the wall come back and re-read your thread.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta agree with Ron on this one. A dab of construction adhesive every 10-12 inches and nails to hold it in place while the adhesive sets up. If you don't use an excessive amount of adhesive, it should not give you too much of a fight to remove it in the future. 

I have used silcone on PVC cove molding in my bathroom as an adhesive. Same thing a dab periodically. A continuous bead is excessive IMO.


----------

